# Too much chicken manure



## clamjane (Sep 5, 2005)

My friends put too much chicken manure on a new garden. We think this is the problem. Is there anyway to cool it off a little bit? None of the tomato plants they put out are thriving, everything looks stressed. 

Before they cleared this plot the land had pine trees on it. They have a smaller garden with basically the same soil and it has always done great. The only thing different with this plot is the chicken manure.


----------



## heelpin (Nov 18, 2003)

I'd guess the ph is low and has excess magnesium, work in some dolimite at about 2000 lbs per acre.


----------



## elkwc (Jun 3, 2007)

I've used manure for fertilizer all my gardening life of 40 plus years and chicken manure several times. It don't sound like my experience with chicken manure. When I've got too much it will burn them up if it is way too much. And if just a little over they will grow tremendous foliage but no fruit. I usually use it for sweet corn if I can. This sounds like some other problem if they look stressed. The other suggestion sounds right. And I've read where several have had troubles where pine trees have been for sometime. But have never had any experience myself. Hope they can figure it out. JD


----------



## themamahen (Jun 26, 2005)

It would depend on how much manure was put in. If it was fresh composted, older exc. 

One year a neighbor out of meaness told my mother bless her heart to plant her seeds and put 10 HANFULS of chicken manure inbetween each seed. Well needless to say when i went to visit her she was crying, more from how ugly the woman was (her in law) her garden had burnt up 
This was the first year my mom had put out a garden all by herself. So i consoled mom and told her what i'm about to tell you  

Since you already have Such LOVELY fertilizer, plant INBETWEEN of the rows. We replanted all of her things 12" over from her original rows.
And she had a Better garden than the MEAN IN LAW. the in law had gardened 40+ years and was jealous of my mother. she would never give my mother things out of her garden and they lived next door to each other. 

Point is try moving some of the plants and if they "come out of it" so to speak you will know that is the problem.


----------



## clamjane (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks everyone, and mammahen, I am so glad your plan worked for your mother. That was a terrible thing for someone to do her.


----------



## themamahen (Jun 26, 2005)

yes especially since that woman was in her 70's. She knew my mom was "Green" to gardening LOL . It all worked out  vgl with yours.


----------



## vallyfarm (Oct 24, 2006)

The pine trees in the area could lower the PH. I'd be looking to that first. If it is low, add some lime. Some say the lime can soften strong chicken poo, I don't know, just what I've heard. I would always get a soil test done on any new area to plant. At least get one of those cheap 4-way testers that you stick in the ground. Mike


----------

